# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет >  CMS Joomla!

## Alex

*Joomla! - бесплатная система управления сайтом* 
Joomla — (в переводе с языка суахили "Все вместе" или "Единое целое") популярная система управления контентом, работаящая на PHP и использующая JS

Joomla! - бесплатная система управления сайтом с открытым кодом. CMS Joomla! позволяет добиваться наилучшего соотношения цена-качество при создании сайта. В отличие от многих других систем Joomla! не требовательна к ресурсам сервера - для нее подойдет практически любой хостинг с поддержкой php и mysql. Управлять сайтом на Joomla легко без специальных знаний программирования и html-верстки. Joomla! - самая распространенная в мире система управления, на ней сделано более миллиона сайтов. И с каждым днем это число растет. Статистика популярности систем на google в сравнении с ближайшими конкурентами - бесплатным drupal и платным 1с-битрикс говорит о том, что система в разы опережает конкурентов.



Популярность системы росла с момента ее появления в 2006 году после разделения проекта CMS Mambo и обусловлена простыми принципами разработчиков - отрытость кода и бесплатность системы (и ее расширений, но это отдельная история) и поддержкой коммьюнити, самого многочисленного профессионального коммьюнити в Интернет - на официальном форуме зарегистрировано более 150 000 членов и более миллиона сообщений. И это не учитывая множество национальных форумов (как русскоязычные joomlaforum.ru или joomla-support.ru)! Преимуществами такой ситуации пользуются все - и сами разработчики, получающие множество готовых решений и пользователи, создающие сайты на этой CMS, при необходимости имеющие возможность легко найти помощь среди профессиональных разработчиков.

Joomla подойдет для разработки сайта-визитки, интернет-магазина, социальной сети или корпоративного портала - практически любой проект можно реализовать на основе этой системы.  Для расширения функционала сайта достаточно установить одно из 10 тысяч расширений Joomla, которые можно скачать с сайта http://extensions.joomla.org. Большая часть расширений распространяется бесплатно, но наиболее сложные или коммерческой направленности, как правило, платные. Это позволяет разработчикам развивать их решения с большей отдачей и обеспечивать пользователй лучшей поддержкой.

----------


## Alex

*ТУД* выложена книга Хагена Графа Создание веб-сайтов с помощью Joomla! 1.5 . 
Я эту книгу скачивал на внешке и с ней шел дополнительный материал - возможно кому то он будет полезен.




> Chapter 2 содержит Joomla 1.5.0.zip
> Chapter 12 содержит галерею Expose, диспетчер альбомов для этой галереи, компоненты DOCman, модуль и подключаемый модуль DOC man
> Chapter 13 содержит новый шаблон Joomla
> Chapter 15 содержит файлы кода компонента, модуля и подключаемого модуля Auto
> Chapter 16 содержит два шаблона для Бертрана, которые можно напрямую инсталлировать в Joomla!
> Chapter 17 содержит два дополнительных шаблона - NGO и Versatality

----------


## Alex

*Неплохая база знаний Joomla! -* *туд*

----------


## Alex

*Joomla XTC — Modules, Components and Plugins 2010*




> Компоненты(февраль 2010):
> — Deluxe MP3 Player
> — V-Tube Pro Video Gallery
> — Primetime Slideshow Pro
> — Banner Slideshow Pro
> — Accordian Show Pro
> — Artist Showcase MP3 Player
> 
> Модули(февраль 2010):
> ...




Разработчик: *JOOMLAXTC*
Размер архива: 8.1 Mb

----------


## Vanya

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] туд тоже много полезного

----------


## Alex

[SIGN]*Joomla, часть 1: организация CMS*[/SIGN]



> После того, как CMS Joomla! установлена на хостинге, можно переходить к обустройству сайта с использованием этой CMS. Для этого нужно создать информационную структуру (отразив её в навигационном меню), наполнить структуру статьями, выбрать подходящее оформление для сайта. Всё это несложно сделать, используя интерактивный интерфейс администратора CMS. 
> 
> (При подготовке текста статьи использована версия 1.0.12.) Приведённые примеры использования Joomla! - и, что более важно, иллюстрации, - подразумевают, что работа с CMS происходит сразу после установки «чистой» системы и под учётной записью пользователя с администраторскими правами (такой пользователь обязательно создаётся при установке).
> 
> *Хитрости управления*
> Прежде всего, обратите внимание на то, что у сайта, работающего на CMS Joomla!, есть как бы две стороны: публичная часть, отображающая контент, и закрытая часть, обеспечивающая управление. Такое описание ситуации является упрощённым, однако разделение всех функций CMS на эти две группы позволяет лучше понять организацию работы сайта. 
> 
> И публичная, и закрытая (интерфейс администратора) части сайта доступны через браузер, но при этом для входа в администраторскую часть потребуется ввести логин и пароль. Предположим, что сайт размещается по адресу www.moysait.ru. Тогда, при стандартной установке Joomla!, закрытая часть сайта доступна по адресу www.moysait.ru/administrator. 
> 
> ...

----------


## Alex

[SIGN]*Joomla, часть 2: структура меню*[/SIGN]



> Под меню в Joomla! подразумевается конструируемая администратором иерархия "пунктов", каждый из которых связан с элементом контента. Например, пункт меню "Новости" связан с разделом "Новости", внутри которого размещаются статьи с новостями сайта. Можно сказать, что система меню отражает в навигационной информации структуру разделов, категорий и статей (на практике от меню в Joomla! можно получить несколько больше). Joomla! позволяет создавать множество меню и управлять их отображением на сайте. 
> 
> Управление меню осуществляется из специального раздела интерфейса администратора. 
> 
> Загруженные в первоначальную установку Joomla! демонстрационные данные содержат несколько готовых меню. Так, основное меню (mainmenu) включает в себя пункты из традиционного "навигационного набора" типичного сайта. 
> 
> Попробуем добавить к этому меню пункт, позволяющий пользователю открыть список статей из нашего нового раздела "Растения". Воспользуемся основным меню интерфейса администратора (вверху страницы) и вызовем пункт "Меню->mainmenu".
> 
> В браузер загружается страница со списком пунктов, входящих в меню mainmenu (это и есть наше "Основное меню"). Здесь каждому пункту соответствует информация о состоянии публикации (виден ли этот пункт посетителям сайта или нет), параметры сортировки пунктов (эти параметры определяют порядок, в котором пункты отображаются в меню), уровень доступа (группы пользователей, которым доступен данный пункт меню), идентификаторы и типы элементов, связанных с данным пунктом меню. Сейчас нам наиболее интересен именно этот последний параметр.
> ...

----------


## Alex

[SIGN]*Joomla, часть 3: Статьи, иллюстрации, шаблоны*[/SIGN]



> Созданную информационную структуру сайта можно начинать заполнять контентом, то есть статьями. CMS Joomla! предоставляет достаточно развитые средства для управления иллюстрациями в статьях, а общий внешний вид сайта настраивается при помощи шаблонов. Добавление статей
> 
> В качестве примера добавим на сайт, в категорию "Кактусы" раздела "Растения", первую статью. Для добавления статьи можно воспользоваться кнопкой "Добавить новость/статью" на главной странице интерфейса администратора. 
> 
> 
> Другой способ - вызвать страницу со списком имеющихся на сайте статей ("Содержимое->всё содержимое") и воспользоваться кнопкой "Новый". 
> 
> Страница добавления новой статьи состоит из нескольких областей, отвечающих за различные параметры статьи. Не обязательно вводить все параметры, однако статье, как минимум, потребуется название и вводный текст (анонс). Также статью обязательно нужно привязать к какой-либо категории (внутри того или иного раздела). 
> 
> ...

----------


## Alex

*Joomla! Руководство пользователя.*

*Совместный проект www.joolaua.com и http://joomlaportal.ru/.*

----------


## Alex

*Бэрри Норт Joomla! Практическое руководство.* 





> Joomla! представляет собой эффективную систему управления содержимым веб-сайтов, распространяемую бесплатно и обладающую особой гибкостью использования, что выгодно отличает ее от других подобных программных продуктов. В этой книге, написанной ведущим консультантом проекта Joomla!, Бэрри Нортом, раскрываются все особенности и преимущества новейшей версии. 
> Вы ознакомитесь с техническими возможностями Joomla, ее модулями и компонентами, научитесь грамотно формировать содержимое и узнаете о способах управления им. Не будут обойдены вниманием такие важнейшие вопросы, как разработка шаблонов, создание удобной системы навигации, оптимизация сайтов для поисковых систем и многое другое. Кроме того, вы найдете три примера создания веб-сайтов "с нуля". Книга написана простым и живым языком, содержит минимум технических терминов, не требует от читателя знания PHP, CSS и прочих терминов, обычных для веб-дизайна, и при этом в ней представлено множество практических приемов, советов и вариантов решения возможных проблем.
> Эта книга станет отличным учебным и справочным пособием для профессиональных веб-дизайнеров и для тех, кто только приобщается к современному искусству создания веб-сайтов.
> 
> Книга: Joomla! Практическое руководство
> Автор: Берри Норт
> Год издания: 2008
> Страниц: 450
> Язык: Русский
> ...

----------


## Alex

*Дэн Рамел Joomla! Самоучитель.*




> Название: Самоучитель Joomla!
> Автор: Дэн Рахмел
> Страниц: 448
> Формат: djvu 
> Размер: 5792K Mb
> Качество: Хорошее
> Год издания: 2008

----------


## Alex

*Колисниченко Д.Н. Руководство пользователя Joomla!*




> Год выпуска: 2009
> Автор: Колисниченко Д.Н.
> Жанр: Компьютерная литература
> Издательство: Диалектика
> ISBN: 978-5-8459-1509-2
> Формат: DjVu + CD
> Качество: Отсканированные страницы
> Количество страниц: 212
> Описание: Эта книга — простое и эффективное учебное пособие по освоению и использованию системы управления контентом веб-сайта Joomla 1.5. Система очень популярна в Сети, поскольку обладает открытым кодом, проста в инсталляции, управлении и очень надежна. В книге рассматриваются все основные аспекты использования Joomla 1.5:
> ...

----------


## Alex

*Движок для вашего сайта. CMS Joomla!, Slaed, PHP-Nuke* 




> Название: Движок для вашего сайта. CMS Joomla!, Slaed, PHP-Nuke
> Автор: Колисниченко Д.Н.
> Издательство: БХВ-Петербург
> Год издания: 2008
> Страниц: 368
> Язык: русский
> Формат: DJVU
> Размер: 16.07 Мб
> Книга ориентирована как на обычных пользователей Интернета, которым нужно в кратчайшие сроки создать свой сайт, так и на разработчиков, которые заинтересованы в построении собственной системы управления сайтом.
> Рассмотрены три уже готовые системы управления сайтом — Joomla!, Slaed, PHP-Nuke. С позиции пользователя описывается, как установить, настроить, разработать графическую тему и расширить возможности каждой системы. Для разработчиков описано программирование собственных расширений для рассмотренных движков, а также создание собственной системы управления сайтом. Отдельное внимание уделяется защите от взлома разрабатываемой системы, а также интеграции с популярным форумом phpBB из файла задания.

----------


## Alex

*Шаблоны для Joomla 1.5 — Mixxmag (Full Template).* 



*32,3 Мб*

----------


## Alex

*JoomlaPack 2.4.1 Full (Рус)*
JoomlaPack – это лучший компонент для резервного копирования вашего сайта на Joomla 1.5. Компонент создает полную резервную копию (backup) вашего сайта вместе с дампом базы данных в одном архиве, прямо из административной панели Joomla. 
Архив бэкапа может быть неограниченного размера, или разбит по частям. Кроме того, вы можете сделать резервную копию только файлов сайта или базы данных.
AJAX-резервное копирование (сайта и базы данных или только базы данных) 
Возможность исключения определенных папок и файлов
Возможность исключения определенных таблиц базы данных
Совместимость с разными версиями MySQL
AJAX- восстановление
Сжатие в формате zip, gzip
Автоматический режим резервного копирования.

Вес архива JoomlaPack 2.4.1 Full (Рус) 9,23 Mb
*depositfiles.com* 
*letitbit.net* 
*freespace.by*

----------


## Asteriks

Знатоки Goomla, вы меняли стандартную картинку на шапке сайта на свой логотип? Я пробовала. Старую удалить просто, через css. На её место следует прописать свою картинку. Но у меня не совпали расширения (я так думаю) и моя картинка не загрузилась. Вопрос: а в какую папку грузить свою картинку? Или это не имеет значения? Я вижу причину в расширении: стандартная png, а у меня jpeg. Если меняли, то ответьте, меняли только часть адреса в ссылке на картинку или весь путь? Если весь, то где его смотреть?

----------


## Alex

Конкретно не скажу - не паложено кату много знать, но если зайдешь сюда, то найдешь там тему *Как изменить шапку сайта и задний фон сайта* и возможно получишь ответы на свои вопросы. Только для полноценного серфинга там желательно зарегится

----------


## Asteriks

Да читала я это всё. Я у практиков спрашиваю. Материал у меня есть про загрузку картинки.

----------


## Alex

А это мы читали
раз
еще раз

----------


## Asteriks

По первой статье я и делала. Между прочим.

----------


## Sanych

да её надо просто через ФТП залить и всё

----------


## Asteriks

Про ФТП имею узкое понятие. Счас картинку покажу. Может и никуда не годная, но лучшего ни чего не придумалось.

----------


## Vanya

делаешь картинку одинакового разрешения и расширения, и просто меняешь её вместо стандартной  всё просто

----------


## Asteriks

Ваня, поздно. Пока ты ответил, не понадобилась картинка. А красивенько я Блогосфера написала) Ммм, аж самой нравится.

----------

